# Rich fellers



## Keenjean (8 August 2012)

Watching rich fellers jumP throughout the Olympics, it is interesting to see just how different his style is to the majority of other riders. He's very forward the whole time and doesn't sit up as much inbetween a fence. Does anyone know whether this is just his style with this horse (and if so, why) or is this his general style. I'm not criticising it, just think its interesting! What would be the advantages of riding like this?


----------



## Jenni_ (8 August 2012)

I like to ride like this kinda, more 'up and forward' than 'sit and drive' but he's extreme 

I feel that in the event of a mistake or a mis-stride, there's less chance of being left completely behind. In young horses, I think it's good to be off their backs a bit. 

I think it's easier to keep the rhythm  between and over fences, especially if it doesn't go totally smoothly.... but gotta watch that side door a bit more!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

I was watching him going "dear god his horse better not be a dirty stopper!"

If I did that on mine, I'd die.  He rarely stops, but if he's not 100% confident he chips in and jump jets over - if you're in front of the movemnt you're on his neck and stranded - and he doesn't have much neck to balance on 

Mind you, not much chance of Rich Fellers riding my pocket rocket bog pony, really


----------



## Keenjean (8 August 2012)

That's what I thought re: in massive trouble if they chip in/refuse! I can see how it would be good to be off their backs not let them move freely. I've found it fascinating to see how different riders are approaching things. I wonder how he'd ride if he was on something that had a dirty stop in it.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Or a spooky beast!

It is interesting though, I've been playing around with styles with my lad.  I want to event (very low level) at some point, so I really need to be able to get off his back more.  I was playing around into fences and standing up did really help him to keep the canter and the rhythm.  I was sitting up a couple of strides out though as I didn't want to hit the deck.  I'd like to be able to do it out round courses, but he's too spooky and he needs to feel that "drive" from me to keep moving forwards.  I think he'll be better with more confidence though.  At present, riding like Rich Fellers, even on the flat, could result in extreme faceplanting on the floor!

I've kinda digressed, as I don't want to criticise the varying professional styles too much as I don't really have the knowledge at that level, so talking only of my personal experience with my bog pony


----------



## Keenjean (8 August 2012)

Yer that's how I feel, don't want to criticise someone who could ride better than me with their eyes closed sat on the horse backwards! I know what you mean about being up off the back but Im just surprised he doesn't sit up at all inbetween fences and say go forward for the last 4/5 strides before the jump. It really is fascinating seeing different pro styles and different lines and approaches to fences.


----------



## CalllyH (8 August 2012)

Is this the American chap? There was one on Saturday who looked like he was standing up the whole time, wasn't keen at all


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Pixiepoo said:



			Yer that's how I feel, don't want to criticise someone who could ride better than me with their eyes closed sat on the horse backwards! I know what you mean about being up off the back *but Im just surprised he doesn't sit up at all inbetween fences and say go forward for the last 4/5 strides before the jump.* It really is fascinating seeing different pro styles and different lines and approaches to fences.
		
Click to expand...


Interesting isn't it - my inclination would be to do the exact opposite - off his back between and sit down on the approach, and telling it is that the dizzy heights of a 90cm class would scare me half to death!  I'd imagine he has some reasoning for it.  I wonder if he'd like to come on and tell us?


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

I found him to be one of the best riders - with the best balance, too. Both he and Flexible were flexible by nature, and his style seemed calibrated to disrupt his horse as little as possible whilst giving him as much help as possible.

I think he would stay on where some of the more 'sitting', aggressive (and dishevelled) riders would take a tumble.


----------



## easy_rider (9 August 2012)

It's traditionally been the American show jumping style to be in a forward seat all the way round.  However, his style is distinctive - but what matters is what works.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			I found him to be one of the best riders - with the best balance, too. Both he and Flexible were flexible by nature, and his style seemed calibrated to disrupt his horse as little as possible whilst giving him as much help as possible.

I think he would stay on where some of the more 'sitting', aggressive (and dishevelled) riders would take a tumble.
		
Click to expand...

mm, see this is a good point, because any style is only as good as the rider.  As you said, he looked very balanced.  My inclination to sit back on my chipper in is probably borne out of my horrific lack of balance, which would send me onto his neck in a dodgy moment.  It's entirely possibly that Rich's balance is so much better than mine that he really needed worry about that! 

Also, I think Kerilli in the past has commented about a forward seat being helpful in some rotational fall instances - you're more likely to go out the front door, but possibly less likely to end up under your horse (i.e. you'll go flying rather than stick with your falling horse).  Total conjecture of course, but I can see why that might be helpful round xc.  Not relevant to the sj, I guess, but interesting.


----------

